# A Question for Police Officers or Ex-Military.



## Sam (Jul 19, 2010)

I usually know this stuff, but I can't find any literature on Google to back up my beliefs on it. When you become a police officer, they give you a standard-issue pistol (something like a Beretta or a Browning). I've read somewhere that these guns are preset to break at between three to four pounds of pressure. For the uninitiated, by "break" I mean this: When you pull the trigger, and after the proper pounds of pressure are applied, the trigger clicks and the bullet leaves the gun. This is known as the trigger "breaking". 

I need to know what pounds of pressure need to be applied to the trigger before it breaks. You can adjust the tension levels to improve or reduce the amount, but most standard-issue (out-of-the-factory) guns are already set. The question is: To what? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 19, 2010)

Sam W said:


> When you pull the trigger, and after the proper pounds of pressure are applied, the trigger clicks and the bullet leaves the gun.


 
I thought gunpowder came into it somewhere . . .


Sorry. As you were. Carry on as if I hadn't spoken.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 19, 2010)

Here’s an idea.

Why not decide which particular make you want to use in your story, and then search that manufacturer’s website for specifications?


----------



## Sam (Jul 19, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Here’s an idea.
> 
> Why not decide which particular make you want to use in your story, and then search that manufacturer’s website for specifications?



Thanks, OX! The website lists it at seven pounds factory-standard. You're a lifesaver.


----------



## MeeQ (Jul 19, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Here’s an idea.
> 
> Why not decide which particular make you want to use in your story, and then search that manufacturer’s website for specifications?



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## NickMazzuca (Aug 31, 2010)

Also, you'll want to check to see if a certain city has mandated a certain trigger option. New York City's demanded a firmer trigger pull than was stock on their issue Glocks, so Glock came out with a couple of options, dubbed the "New York Trigger." Several departments across the country have mandate the New York Trigger in their duty Glocks.

Here's Glock's page for the options.
GLOCK


----------

